# Victim of racist hit-and-run attack in Bristol 'left traumatised and scarred for life'



## GarveyLives (Jul 30, 2020)

Apparently not everyone in Bristol realises that All Lives Matter?:

Victim of racist hit-and-run attack in Bristol 'left traumatised and scarred for life'



​


----------



## brizzledude (Jul 30, 2020)

Saw that earlier. Appalling.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## IC3D (Jul 30, 2020)

Awful. Really calm guy considering.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 31, 2020)

He works at the same trust as me.
A few days before one of my colleagues was racially abused and threatened walking  on the street on her way to work by young lads in a car matching the description of the one that mowed this chap down.

Cunts.


----------



## weltweit (Jul 31, 2020)

Pretty awful story. Is it really 2020?

I hope the police catch the perpetrators and a court locks them up, for a long time!


----------



## rubbershoes (Aug 2, 2020)

weltweit said:


> Pretty awful story. Is it really 2020?
> 
> I hope the police catch the perpetrators and a court locks them up, for a long time!


Two guys have been arrested


----------



## GarveyLives (Aug 2, 2020)

kalidarkone said:


> He works at the same trust as me.
> _A few days before one of my colleagues was racially abused and threatened walking  on the street on her way to work by *young lads in a car matching the description of the one that mowed this chap down*_ ...


It may be an idea for your colleague to notify the local police about the incident to which you refer:

"Two 18-year olds have been arrested on suspicion of attempted murder following a racially-aggravated attack on an NHS worker."

 Arrests made over Bristol race attack on NHS worker

Meanwhile:

Black Lives Matter march held after Bristol race attack







(Source: BBC)

*57 years after the Bristol Bus Boycott*​


----------



## kalidarkone (Aug 2, 2020)

GarveyLives said:


> It may be an idea for your colleague to notify the local police about the incident to which you refer:
> 
> "Two 18-year olds have been arrested on suspicion of attempted murder following a racially-aggravated attack on an NHS worker."
> 
> ...


She reported it to the police as soon as she got to work.


----------



## GarveyLives (Aug 5, 2020)

3 August 2020:  _Third_ arrest over racist attack on NHS worker

4 August 2020:  _Fourth_ arrest over racist attack on musician

News of actual charges is yet to come.


----------



## GarveyLives (Aug 16, 2020)

GarveyLives said:


> 3 August 2020:  _Third_ arrest over racist attack on NHS worker
> 
> 4 August 2020:  _Fourth_ arrest over racist attack on musician
> 
> News of actual charges is yet to come.



Four men who were arrested on suspicion of attempted murder have been _released_ under investigation.


----------



## GarveyLives (Jan 5, 2021)

GarveyLives said:


> Four men who were arrested on suspicion of attempted murder have been _released_ under investigation.



Has _anyone_ been charged with carrying out this attack as yet?


----------



## kalidarkone (Jan 6, 2021)

GarveyLives said:


> Has _anyone_ been charged with carrying out this attack as yet?


No


----------



## GarveyLives (Jul 23, 2021)

GarveyLives said:


> Has _anyone_ been charged with carrying out this attack as yet?



A year later ...

Bristol race attack: 'I want justice not revenge'


----------

